# What color lights do you have?



## Phridae (Mar 2, 2005)

All this talk about what everyone is carring in their personal vehicles got me to wondering.....What color lights are you allowed in your state?

Here in Wisconsin its red. Red only. (PD can have blue and yellow and red)
I know in Illinois its blue. I remember when my mom was on rescue and we used to go visit my grandma down in Illinois. We had to put a cover over her light so she didnt get a ticket for having a red light in Illinois.  Now most people have LED lights so you can't tell the color.   I don't have a light. For they cost too much  money. And, you cant just have a light, you need a siren too.  Plus, I would have to get LED ones too because I travel to Illinois so much. I don't need to be fumbling with a cover going down the Toll-way going 75mph. So yep.

h34r: Just in case you forgot the question in all my pointless/mindless rambling, what color lights are you allowed in your state?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2005)

Green in WA, but my department doesn't allow them.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 2, 2005)

Lights? We don't need no stinkin lights!


Yellow and red here.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 2, 2005)

I just have the standard headlights and taillights.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 2, 2005)

Lights? I dont have a car!!!


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2005)

Here in PA it is "two blue rotating lights" per the state vehicle code.

I know people who go "stealth" with lots of blue strobes hidden in their cars, and some, um, not-so-blue clear-ish lights 

Our firetrucks and ambulances are RED. Some White, some Amber lights allowed, but RED is main color. My one dept. uses red / clear foward facing, and red on officer rear, amber operators rear - don't QUITE know where they got that from, but it is neat to be able to tell the rear from the front end in pitch black 

Oh, and here in the suburbs we have Opticoms TM. (AKA: Priority GreenTM, StrobecomTM)

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 2, 2005)

Technically in NY it is one colored light per vehicle, but no one stops us for having strobes in the grills and/or back.  I guess if you looked like a Christmas tree the cops might pull you aside...

It is blue for fire department and green for ambulance corps only, although my corps doesn't care whether I use blue or green when responding to them.  We have to carry "permisison" with us though - on the back of my FD ID it quotes the law stating I may have a blue light and the chief signs it - same with the ambulance corps for green lights.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 2, 2005)

In Michigan EMS and FD are Red, PD Red/Blue.

Our ambulances have red/white with rear-facing amber lights.


----------



## emtal233 (Mar 2, 2005)

At the ambulance corps green for members in their cars, and only if you have your green light card signed by the board of directors. We have a few roving xmas trees in my deptartment too....


----------



## bls4tvrs (Mar 2, 2005)

in my squad/county PD is blue and white and FD/EMS is red and white. looks pretty at night when everybody is rushing for a 10-50. lol


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 2, 2005)

Lights??  All that I have on my car are my headlights and tail lights and the 4way flashers.  

We don't really have a reason to have blue, red or green lights I guess.  Since being in a small town the cops pretty much know everyone on the squad and what they drive.  So we pretty much respond using our four ways flashers.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Emergency lights are only allowed on authorized emergency vehicles in California. Volunteers aren't allowed to have any lights and must obey all traffic laws in personal vehicles.

As far as emergency vehicles go, the vehicle code requires a single solid red light visible from 100 feet in the front. That's all that's required, but the VC does allow for additional red, amber or clear lights (solid, flashing, strobes, rotators, etc.) as needed, so most emergency vehicles have at least a full lightbar and may have other lights as well).

Blue lights are restricted to police vehicles, which must also operate the solid red light described above. Most PD vehicles have a half red/half blue lightbar.

Amber lights are pretty much unrestricted. Tow trucks, utility vehciles and any other vehicle that could present a road hazard can mount ambers. A lot of private vehicles used by people who work on roadside construction sites have amber lightbars.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Mar 2 2005, 12:40 PM
> * Here in PA it is "two blue rotating lights" per the state vehicle code.
> 
> I know people who go "stealth" with lots of blue strobes hidden in their cars, and some, um, not-so-blue clear-ish lights
> ...


And then you have the married with six children, wannabe whackers..

With their light bar that sticks eight inches off each side of their mini-van, weighting it down on one side.

PA State Police > Red, White, Blue

Vol. Fire/EMS Chiefs/Ambulance Captains > Two red flashers/strobes/rotators

Vol. Fire/EMS POV > Two Blue/or One white-One blue flashers/strobes/rotators

Fire Apparatus/Ambulances > Red, Red/White Combination, No more than one amber light

Funeral Car > Purple

Construction > Amber

Incident Command > Green 

School Bus, Rail Road > White

I'm a blue guy myself (HA HA), but the bulbs in my bar light have been blown for years, and the bulb in my HotShotII is blown; and the Whelen Dash Pro has a DOA bulb also. So I guess I make due w/out.


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 2 2005, 06:15 PM
> * And then you have the married with six children, wannabe whackers..
> 
> With their light bar that sticks eight inches off each side of their mini-van, weighting it down on one side.
> *


 Thought we would be hearing about blue's lighting package 




> *
> Vol. Fire/EMS Chiefs/Ambulance Captains > Two red flashers/strobes/rotators
> 
> Vol. Fire/EMS POV > Two Blue/or One white-One blue flashers/strobes/rotators*



Umm... My understanding was that for POV's it was 1 or 2 BLUE. ONLY BLUE lights. At least 1 360 degree warning.

My understanding is that chiefs / EMS Captains did not have a # of lights restriction.




> *Funeral Car > Purple*


Ever Seen one with the light?



> *I'm a blue guy myself (HA HA), but the bulbs in my bar light have been blown for years, and the bulb in my HotShotII is blown; and the Whelen Dash Pro has a DOA bulb also. So I guess I make due w/out.*


So Blue is Feeling Blue Because he misses his Blue Lights.

Jon


----------



## Summit (Mar 4, 2005)

Ambulances have Red and White with ambers on the rear.

Dive and SAR have red and white.

LEO - Red and Blue.

No lights permitted on POV.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Mar 4 2005, 01:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes...Dark purple light bars.


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8+Mar 4 2005, 04:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Blueeighty8 @ Mar 4 2005, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Mar 4 2005, 01:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...Dark purple light bars. [/b][/quote]
 Dark purple gumballs on old hearses? With <Disabled> Q's???
 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2005)

I've only ever seen them on the funeral procession SUV's that carry family members or flowers. It would look tacky on a hearse. If you notice most larger funeral homes have purple magnetic "Funeral Procession" crosses on vehicles or purple flags w/ magnetic bases. I've attached some examples of the various lights available.


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 4 2005, 08:40 PM
> * I've only ever seen them on the funeral procession SUV's that carry family members or flowers. It would look tacky on a hearse. If you notice most larger funeral homes have purple magnetic "Funeral Procession" crosses on vehicles or purple flags w/ magnetic bases. I've attached some examples of the various lights available.
> *


 I've seen the purple flags, never actually seen the lights

(I was making the joke that it was an old ambulance converted to be a hearse - hence the Federal Q)

I've also heard of funeral processions using opticom. Personally like the idea - they have the right-of-way anyway, this way fewer idiots are tempted to cut across the procession.

Jon


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 5, 2005)

Actualy Yesterday on the way to school (my hour drive) I met a funeral procession there was a lead vehicle that had to purple flags on the top door frame of the vehicle then the hearse and the rest of the vehicles.  

This is the first time I can say I have ever noticed it.


----------



## emttowman (Oct 3, 2006)

*Color of lights*

In ohio emts are red and white/siren, fire is all red/siren,  Funeral is yellow with PD escourt


----------



## Ed3SJ (Oct 10, 2006)

anybody know the color lights you can have in Florida? i dont think we can have anything besides orange... this is the only forum i have ever red that people dont yell at the guy who just asks the question about having lights in a POV. I got none in mine, and figured to stay that way


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2006)

No Clue - Check with the local PD or Sherrifs office on that.

Also, you could always do "Ask a cop" at Officer.com... sometimes works, sometimes doesen't.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 12, 2008)

uggh..my state (NY) pisses me off...vollie EMTs can only run green lights, vollie firefighters can only run blue lights, any officer of the squad or CFR's can run red/white lights and a siren, chief and any asst. chief with the fire company can run red/white lights with a siren, cops have red lights to the front and now red and blue to the rear, they want to go front blue too which according to some people would put vollie ff's to green lights...which I know with the amout of money a lot of vollies have spent on lights..none of them would be to happy


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 12, 2008)

I use red reflecters for my big wheel!


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe here in NJ Vollies for the EMS and Fire I believe Run Only Blue lights, But they can have Clear and Amber accessories.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea i beleive here its blue lights, but ive seen vollies with blue and red. So im not totally sure. Connecticut.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2008)

Let's see, I've got 4 orange lights on each corner that either flash one side at a time or all four at a time. I've got a set of rear facing red lights that are controlled by a pedal and a switch as well as a set of rear facing white lights that's controlled by the gear shift. In the front of my car I have 2 sets of forward facing white lights that are controlled by a switch both in terms of intensity and one/off. What other lights does one need on their POV?


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 12, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> I believe here in NJ Vollies for the EMS and Fire I believe Run Only Blue lights, But they can have Clear and Amber accessories.



Darkageknights, although many folks in Jersey use clear strobes, this is actually very illegal regardless of whether or not the law is enforced in any given municipality (i know of some where it is STRICTLY enforced). It is also illegal to use alternating flashing (wig-wags) or strobe headlights. 

 As per N.J.A.C 13:24-5 et seq.,  active members of volunteer EMS/Fire/Rescue/Municipal OEM organizations may utilize no more than TWO (2) removable or permanent emergency warning lights of the the flashing or revolving type and MUST be equipped with a BLUE LENS and controlled by a switch installed within the vehicle. 

 There are also very strict allowances as to where your blue light(s) may be mounted. The law is very clearly explained and cited on the back of all blue light permit applications. It is also very explicitly stated that no one may operate a blue light without the possession of a permit, and while responding to an emergency.

With the state leadership present in your particular agency, I am sure that this will be explained ad nauseum to you in a new member orientation.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 12, 2008)

Docter house welcome to the party =] Love that show.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 12, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Let's see, I've got 4 orange lights on each corner that either flash one side at a time or all four at a time. I've got a set of rear facing red lights that are controlled by a pedal and a switch as well as a set of rear facing white lights that's controlled by the gear shift. In the front of my car I have 2 sets of forward facing white lights that are controlled by a switch both in terms of intensity and one/off. What other lights does one need on their POV?



Hilarious!!!!!! 

I always find these threads humerous...................


----------



## Grady_emt (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont have nor want anything on my car, but as for the general state rules:

Blue = LEO Only!!!
Green = National Park service Rangers only (very rarely enforced, many security services have greens)
Red = Ambalance, Fire apparatus, some PD/SO's and most Medical Examiners.

Amber = construction, utilities, The Cable Guy, etc...
White = Anything under the sun as well

WigWags are for Emergency Vehicles only (not POVs)

Very few agencies run Red/Blue combo's around here in the Metro ATL, except Clayton County PD and SO.


----------



## certguy (Feb 13, 2008)

CA's the only state I've seen where vollies aren't allowed any lights on thier pov's . Really sucks when you're responding from a distance . I was an out of district FF and they would've come in handy . After seeing cars pass too close for comfort while working a major storm with CERT , I do carry an amber rotator for scene safety .


----------



## ccems644 (Feb 29, 2008)

Kentucky: Police:Red, white, Blue, (mostly Blue)--- Ambulance: White, Red, Amber --- Fire: RED, White, Amber ----Coroner: red, blue, white, Amber ---Hwy Dept: Amber.

Your supposed to have a siren that has is so many decibels at 100 feet (usually any 100 watt siren and 100 watt speaker will do the trick)

If you shop around some you can find LED's at a resonable price.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Feb 29, 2008)

rescuecpt said:


> Technically in NY it is one colored light per vehicle, but no one stops us for having strobes in the grills and/or back.  I guess if you looked like a Christmas tree the cops might pull you aside...




cant have them im the grill anymore in NY.

and i dont even have one because if im not working, im not going out on an ambulance, and I live so close to my fire hall its not even worth it to have one.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 29, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Let's see, I've got 4 orange lights on each corner that either flash one side at a time or all four at a time. I've got a set of rear facing red lights that are controlled by a pedal and a switch as well as a set of rear facing white lights that's controlled by the gear shift. In the front of my car I have 2 sets of forward facing white lights that are controlled by a switch both in terms of intensity and one/off. What other lights does one need on their POV?



ditto. hwen i forst got into the business, i fully whackerfied my pov. then, as the years passed, and i grew up and calmed down, it all came out. theres no need for it. i dont care how far from your station you are. if your that far away, is it in good concious to be providing EMERGENCY CARE? and dafety on roadside scenes, well my rig has plenty of lights. oh, and the cruisers that respond as well are quite well appointed. hasnt failed me yet.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 29, 2008)

MikeRi24 said:


> cant have them im the grill anymore in NY.



yes you can, I have them, and many more vol. ff's and emts around here have them ad cops say nothing...unless its certian police forces that dislike them...


----------



## paramedix (Mar 1, 2008)

Here in ZAR our paramedics are only allowed to have red in their personal vehicles. Why you want lights in your personal vehicles, I dont know... insurance goes up and you risk losing pay-out if something happens.

Occasionally white along with the red, provided its front facing. Basically everyone have their own seeing regarding the systems and it all depends in what area you are traveling. 

The chance of your vehicle being checked by Metro Police or Provincial Administration is high whenever you use lights in your private vehicle. If you are actively using it, it is recommended that the vehicle be registered as an emergency vehicle. 

Conclusion, it's not worthwhile....


----------



## MedicDoug (Mar 1, 2008)

Jon said:


> Yes...Dark purple light bars.... Dark purple gumballs on old hearses? With <Disabled> Q's??? :lol:  :lol:


 I want one!!


----------



## philfry (Jun 5, 2008)

I am in Lexington, KY.  Police are Blue/Red/Clear - EMS/Fire are Red/Clear/Amber.  I have lights in my POV - undercover strobes, red and clear LEDs in the back and front with 100w siren.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 5, 2008)

Christmas lights, headlights, parking lights, stop lights. rail road lights, neon lights gas station light...we have a ton of lights here but very few on my vehicle. my Haro has a code 3 light bar though.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 7, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Docter house welcome to the party =] Love that show.



I have never met a Docter house before. However, I enjoy watching Doctor House very much.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 7, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Let's see, I've got 4 orange lights on each corner that either flash one side at a time or all four at a time. I've got a set of rear facing red lights that are controlled by a pedal and a switch as well as a set of rear facing white lights that's controlled by the gear shift. In the front of my car I have 2 sets of forward facing white lights that are controlled by a switch both in terms of intensity and one/off. What other lights does one need on their POV?



Awesome setup man! I got the same! I find it usually works great.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 8, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> uggh..my state (NY) pisses me off...vollie EMTs can only run green lights, vollie firefighters can only run blue lights, any officer of the squad or CFR's can run red/white lights and a siren, chief and any asst. chief with the fire company can run red/white lights with a siren, cops have red lights to the front and now red and blue to the rear, they want to go front blue too which according to some people would put vollie ff's to green lights...which I know with the amout of money a lot of vollies have spent on lights..none of them would be to happy



True....but unless were hauling a good 25mph over the speed limit the cops assuming its either the sheriffs dept. or town police dept. dont care, if a state trooper sees you your done!


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

I noticed the POV lighting issue is still running around in circles here, I could make comments, but I wont. I agree with the people who have the standard lights and are sensible.

Anyway, back to the original response for the question:

Here in NSW, Australia:

*Ambulance Service of NSW:* Red / Blue (red over drivers side)
*NSW Police Force (not a service anymore, that way they don't actually have to do anything)*: Blue / Red (blue over drivers side)
*NSW Fire Brigades:* Blue / Red
*NSW Rural Fire Service (Our vollie ff's): *Blue / Red
*State Emergency Service (our disaster response service, staffed by combination paid / volunteers and respond to earthquakes, floods, storms, etc):* Blue / Red
*Volunteer Rescue Association (NSW only): *either Red, Red/White or Blue / Red (as a rescue service, they are permitted to have blue/red)
*St John Ambulance Australia (volunteer first responders that sit at public events): *red only
*Fire Services Command Post:* Green
*Council Rangers / Roads and Traffic Authority heavy vehicle inspectors: *Magenta
*The agency that I work for:* Red / Blue, or other combinations as required for the contract (some sites ask for amber)
*Tow trucks, council trucks, just about everyone else that really could care: *Amber
I have seen security services with white rotating lightbars, but the need for that has not been established. Trying to be too much like the police services I think.


----------



## MAC4NH (Jun 22, 2008)

In NJ, all vollies (Fire and EMS) are allowed to run with blue lights in their POV's (with the proper permit).  Upper level Fire officers (Chief, Asst. Chief) generally get official, town-owned vehicles.  Each volunteer agency is allowed (or was allowed the last I asked which was years ago) 2 red light/siren permits for POV's, usually given to the 2 highest ranking line officers.  I was also told by a colleague (but I have not confirmed it with the state) that we are now allowed to add an electric horn (the electronic "air horn" on most sirens) to the blue light setup.  

I only have an eighteen year old rotating halogen with a reflector on my dash that gets activated maybe once or twice a year.

BTW, as far as I understand the statute, Fire, EMS and PD are only allowed red lights but many add some blue to their setups.  No one seems to mind.


----------



## seanm028 (Jun 23, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> True....but unless were hauling a good 25mph over the speed limit the cops assuming its either the sheriffs dept. or town police dept. dont care, if a state trooper sees you your done!



25 miles over the speed limit?  Are you serious?


----------



## daedalus (Jun 23, 2008)

My state uses red for all emergency vehicles. Our ambulances are outfitted with Whelen strobe lightbars with red and white. PD needs to have red but can also use blue.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 23, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> True....but unless were hauling a good 25mph over the speed limit the cops assuming its either the sheriffs dept. or town police dept. dont care, if a state trooper sees you your done!



this is why lights/sirens and unprofessional whackers dont mix.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 23, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> True....but unless were hauling a good 25mph over the speed limit the cops assuming its either the sheriffs dept. or town police dept. dont care, if a state trooper sees you your done!



That's why you don't speed anyplace where you couldn't get away with it when driving normally. Now if you could drive at that speed normally, you don't need lights on your POV.


----------



## himynameismj (Jun 24, 2008)

In New Jersey, it is a blue light. It can't be a bar, only a dashboard or magnetized roof light. However, no one follows that rule. On the bright side, my department buys the one we want for us.


----------



## EMTGUY12 (Jun 25, 2008)

here in iowa volley EMTS can have a "white flashing light" meaning any clear or white, rotating, flashing or strobe light used for identification purposes only. volley FF can have have blue added on to the permit. in my pov (2000 crown vic police interceptor) i have a full light bar, rear direction stick lightbar, and wig-wags.


----------



## MRE (Jun 25, 2008)

In Massachusetts:

Amber: General warning, anybody can use em as far as I can tell, usually seen on tow trucks, plow trucks and construction equipment.

Blue: LEO's

Green:  Forrest Service?????  Not really sure about that one

Red: FFs/EMT's w/ special red light permit, not sure if you can use a siren.  I just have an electronic air horn, which moves people pretty good.  Technically anybody can have one of those too.


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 13, 2008)

Here in northern California our ambulances have Red/Clear/Strobes front and rear.


----------



## reaper (Jul 13, 2008)

I have white ones all over. They come in 60w,75w and 100w. I normally have 60w. You can buy them in four packs, pretty cheap!!!!!!


----------



## zacdav89 (Jul 13, 2008)

Colorado law states that volunteer firefighter can use red lights with sirens, and EMS can use red with the addition of white, official emergency apparatus can use any combination of red white and blue, with green reserved for command and hazmat, and that everything excluding police must have red as its main color.
	Also in Colorado, emergency responders official and volunteer can not exceed 10mph over the posted speed limit; the state patrol here has issued tickets for exceeding this limit.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 13, 2008)

reaper said:


> I have white ones all over. They come in 60w,75w and 100w. I normally have 60w. You can buy them in four packs, pretty cheap!!!!!!



You too?.. I now have those swirly kind... yeah I am into green living....(cough)

R/r 911


----------



## daedalus (Jul 14, 2008)

F***ing tree hugger

:angry:

hehe


----------



## stupie680 (Jul 16, 2008)

In NJ its blue for ems and fd and red for cops ems officers and fd chiefs.


----------



## ILemt (Jul 22, 2008)

Illinois is wierd.
You see Chicago and the rest of the state north of I-80 like to pretend that they are another state entirely and our current Gov. is doing everything in his power to make that happen. Really ruins it for the rest of us.
That said here are the rules for IL South of I-80:

Fire Trucks: Red/White/Amber (though many depts also use blue)
Police: Blue/Red with Amber Traffic Sticks in rear
Ambulance: Red/White/Blue 

Vollies of any sort (FF/EMS/ESDA/etc): Blue or Blue/White
no siren

Funeral: they get nothing that I know of, because they have a PD escort

Amber: General Caution - Construction, Tow Truck, Cable guy etc...

----
North of I-80 Blue is reserved for PD so Vollies are stuck with amber and ambulances run only red/white
(from what I've heard)


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 1, 2008)

certguy said:


> CA's the only state I've seen where vollies aren't allowed any lights on thier pov's . Really sucks when you're responding from a distance . I was an out of district FF and they would've come in handy . After seeing cars pass too close for comfort while working a major storm with CERT , I do carry an amber rotator for scene safety .


 
Oklahoma does not allow lights either.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 9, 2009)

Illinois:
All Sworn Law Enforcement-Red/Blue/Clear/Amber

All Fire, Rescue, EMS, career & vol.-Blue/Clear/Amber

Most Auxiliary Law Enforcement-Blue/Clear/Amber

Tow, US Postal Service, State vehicles, utility, and construction-Amber/Clear

Private Security Services-Amber/Green/Clear

Funeral Vehicles-Purple (and I have seen them used before)

County Corner-Red/Blue

Incident Commander-Green

This is the best that I remember.  Most of my FF/EMT pals are not authorized lights in there POV's, but I do have a friend that is and he has more lighting in his Dodge Ram then all the rigs in are department, and the fleet of police vehicles for are county.  We pick on him all the time, and so does the PD for fun.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2009)

Clear headlights, red brake lights, white reverse lights, and amber turn signal lights.


----------



## Scott33 (May 9, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Clear headlights, red brake lights, white reverse lights, and amber turn signal lights.



What he said...


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 9, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> What he said...



Me Too


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Clear headlights, red brake lights, white reverse lights, and amber turn signal lights.



Welcome to page 3.


----------



## trevor1189 (May 9, 2009)

EMTGUY12 said:


> here in iowa volley EMTS can have a "white flashing light" meaning any clear or white, rotating, flashing or strobe light used for identification purposes only. volley FF can have have blue added on to the permit. in my pov (2000 crown vic police interceptor) i have a full light bar, rear direction stick lightbar, and wig-wags.



OK, I have lights in my car too, they are blue. Which is the legal color in PA, but illegal because they are not 360 degree rotators. But no one really follows that. (However, there have been local problems with lights, therefore I am not using them at my discretion until the next fire police meeting which will have a representative from the PSP there.)

However, why do you have a crown vic police interceptor with all the lights? That's just asking to get charged with impersonating a LEO. If I pull up behind someone with my jeep liberty and blue lights going, they know to pull over but not that they are GETTING pulled over.

I don't know about some parts of the country but around here, a blue light makes a big difference. With 4 way stop signs and slow drivers, even living a minute from the station. It helps get me there faster, and that is driving how I normally do. Right of way really makes traveling faster when every block is a stop sign lol. Most people around here respect that fact that you are enroute to an emergency and yield to you even though they legally don't have to.

One thing I love hearing is an ambulance responding calling in a plate number for someone failing to yield and having the dispatcher say copy, notifying PSP. Seriously, what is the big deal about yielding the an emergency vehicle? They could be going to someone you know. :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2009)

Don't admit to breaking the law on an internet forum, it's not smart.


----------



## trevor1189 (May 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Don't admit to breaking the law on an internet forum, it's not smart.



Good point, thank you. However, in my area of PA, short of running a car off the road/running a light with your light flashing cops don't care.

PD shows on many EMS calls and get to know the members of the depts. Professional courtesy or outdated emergency lighting laws I don't know, but LEOs around here don't really make an issue out of it.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> Good point, thank you. However, in my area of PA, short of running a car off the road/running a light with your light flashing cops don't care.
> 
> PD shows on many EMS calls and get to know the members of the depts. Professional courtesy or outdated emergency lighting laws I don't know, but LEOs around here don't really make an issue out of it.



Ah. I forgot that EMTs are above the law, so they think.


----------



## trevor1189 (May 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ah. I forgot that EMTs are above the law, so they think.



No no no! haha not what I said... I am not saying you can get out of a speeding ticket by saying "But I'm and EMT!" in a whining voice. Just speaking on emergency lighting laws.


----------



## Larry Levine (Feb 15, 2016)

SafetyPro2 said:


> Emergency lights are only allowed on authorized emergency vehicles in California. Volunteers aren't allowed to have any lights and must obey all traffic laws in personal vehicles....



According to the California Vehicle Code:

25251.5.  (a) Any motor vehicle may also be equipped with a system
in which an amber light is center mounted on the rear of a vehicle to
communicate a component of deceleration of the vehicle, and which
light pulses in a controlled fashion at a rate which varies
exponentially with a component of deceleration.
   (b) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with two amber lamps on the
rear of the vehicle which operate simultaneously with not more than
four flashes within four seconds after the accelerator pedal is in
the deceleration position and which are not lighted at any other
time. The lamps shall be mounted at the same height, with one lamp
located on each side of the vertical centerline of the vehicle, not
higher than the bottom of the rear window, or if the vehicle has no
rear window, not higher than 60 inches. The light output from each of
the lamps shall not exceed 200 candlepower at any angle horizontal
or above. The amber lamps may be used either separately or in
combination with another lamp.
   (c) Any stoplamp or supplemental stoplamp required or permitted by
Section 24603 may be equipped so as to flash not more than four
times within the first four seconds after actuation by application of
the brakes.

I'm not suggesting that folks should run out and equip their POV's but the CVC seems to imply it's ok to add amber lights that meet the guidelines.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 15, 2016)

Larry Levine said:


> According to the California Vehicle Code:
> 
> 25251.5.  (a) Any motor vehicle may also be equipped with a system
> in which an amber light is center mounted on the rear of a vehicle to
> ...


Except amber lights are NOT emergency lights. Only blue and red are. Often accented with white. I did once work for a company that had amber lights on the front that were part of the code 3 light system, they were only accents (i.e. two whites, two ambers, two steady burn reds, and four flashing reds), and that was highly irregular, I've never since seen any other emergency vehicle use amber lights except as warnings on the tail (i.e. not using them to try and clear traffic).


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 15, 2016)

@larry wins todays necropost...


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 15, 2016)

2005 thread last commented on in 2009....Nice Save!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2016)

Amber lights = epi in getting ROSC on a long dead post.


----------



## Larry Levine (Feb 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Except amber lights are NOT emergency lights. Only blue and red are. Often accented with white. I did once work for a company that had amber lights on the front that were part of the code 3 light system, they were only accents (i.e. two whites, two ambers, two steady burn reds, and four flashing reds), and that was highly irregular, I've never since seen any other emergency vehicle use amber lights except as warnings on the tail (i.e. not using them to try and clear traffic).



I never implied that they were. The problem is that there really isn't a better thread(s) on the interwebs than this one on this site. So kudos to you guys.  The topic was what color lights... And in some context the lights are used to identify an emergency or hazard during a MVA, for example.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2016)

eLightbars.org doesn't have a better thread on light color than this?


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 15, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder how people manage to dig up 10+ year old threads.  
That being said.... I do not have any lights on my vehicle because I have nothing I need to compensate for.


----------



## Larry Levine (Feb 15, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Sometimes I wonder how people manage to dig up 10+ year old threads. .



Google.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 17, 2016)

In WI

Cops Red/White/blue ('MURICA **** YEAH!!)
official fire vehicles Red/White
IC can be identified on scene by a green cherry.  
official EMT vehicles Red/White
Volly Fire POV Red/White
Volly EMS POV Red/White

tow trucks/ plows/ road construction/post office/etc... amber.  

put a blue light on your car, see how fast you get backdoored by the cops for impersonation... I mean you can have one, just don't light it up unless you're on private property.


----------



## ERDoc (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow.  I haven't been on here in a while but last time I was here I posted this meme and for the second time in a row I get to use it.






In NYS, many moons ago, volley EMS could put 1 green light on their POV and volley FDs could put one blue light.  These lights were courtesy lights and not emergency lights.  You still had to obey all traffic laws.  Many people seemed to think the '1' and 'obey all traffic laws' were optional.  I knew quite a few people that had light setups for their POVs that cost more than the light setups on the ambulance.  Official emergency vehicles (ambulances, fire trucks, police cars) could use red and white lights.


----------



## NPO (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm just laughing at the term "amberlamps"


----------



## NUEMT (Mar 16, 2016)

Illinois Suburb  red, blue and green.  City, red and yellow.  Cops are blue in the city.  suburbs are blue and red and so is state police.


----------

